# AppData installieren



## Baumbube (4. Jan 2018)

Hi,
ich bin ein recht großer laie im programmieren und will meine Kenntnisse erweitern.
Kann mir jemand einen Beispiel code schreiben um eine Arraylist in eine AppData zu speichern bzw. in einem Pfad, womit ich nach Neustarten des Programmes immer noch die selben gespeicherten Daten im Array habe


----------



## Robat (5. Jan 2018)

Anderer Vorschlag: Google, lies dich ein, probiere ein paar Dinge aus und dann komm mit konkreten Fragen wieder.
 Erstens gibt's dazu genug im Netz und zweitens sind wir hier ein Forum zur Selbsthilfe und kein Codegenerator


----------



## sascha-sphw (5. Jan 2018)

Was hast Du denn bereits Versucht? Code der das macht gibt es bei Google wie Sand am Meer.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=java+write+arrayList+into+file
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=java+get+app+data+path
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=java+get+user+directory+path


----------



## truesoul (5. Jan 2018)

Hallo. 

Dreist nenne ich sowas. Zwei Threads zu eröffnen mit der Bitte um Code für einen zu schreiben. 

https://www.java-forum.org/thema/vom-scanner-in-ein-arraylist.180137/


----------

